# Daytime Parking in Northampton ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please does anyone know of motorhome friendly parking for a day in Northampton ?

Motorhomeparking.co.uk warns that, from 2008, the coach park at Midsummer Meadows is closed to MHs unless they have permission. I've e-mailed the parking authority but am told not to expect a reply for another 10 days.

All other car parks have height barriers.

We'll be coming from the Braunston marina direction and want to see the Rennie Mackintosh house and the Shoe Museum.

We could get to Northampton by bus but getting back is more difficult !

G


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

An article in the October issue of Practical Motorhome suggests the Morrison's supermarket carpark: 

26 Victoria Promenade
Northampton NN11 1HB

I don't know if there is a risk of clamping or a time limit though.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Mike... we can always do a shop there as well so killing two birds and all that.

G


----------

